# Orbit Traveling Sprinkler Performance Test 80% DU



## TommyTester (Jul 3, 2018)

Pretty solid performer. If both arms are set at max (45 degrees), the outer 1/3rd will be over-watered. For this test I tried 45/35. It might improve a bit more lowering the one set at 35 degrees to 30 degrees or so. Still, almost 80% DU is right in there for a single head. 0.4" delivered in high speed setting. Enjoy!
[media]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MMg-FqxBAkc[/media]

My Channel


----------

